# Here a target that had a little baffled



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

besides the legs being set back does it have hoofs? cant get a good close up


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

sections reversed


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

His vitals are on bass-ack-wards.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ya just noiced that haha. that would explain teh legs being set back.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Do you suppose that was done accidentally on purpose? :tongue: (As my dad would have said)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Diffiantly an accident. 
DB


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

i have enough problem with that target let alone shooting it like that......haha it keeps it interesting


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Nothing wrong with target just hard to judge! I shot at one this weekend and all three of us judged it for 44-45 yards and after we shot it ranged for 40 yards !!!!!!!!!!! Hard target to judge I am getting one to practice on!!!! This was our toughest shot and we had some hard ones this one was just hard to judge!!!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Still same animal vitals backwards or not, the ten ring doesn't change !!! Hard hard hard to judge!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Funny thing is.....They put the midsection on backwards.....but the put the punch out for the 12 rings in the right places. Just the 14 in the wrong spot.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

That is funny, I went to a shoot a couple of weeks ago and they had a yote target setup the exact same way.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Seen this before and in a State Championship, but three targets worth - one yote and two deer. All well and good, target captains set lane numbers, stakes and distances, but they had kids wanting to learn to set targets. Hey, the targets went together and no one noticed. Only during the event was it realized you could indeed put McKenzies together bassakwards.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Still same animal vitals backwards or not, the ten ring doesn't change !!! Hard hard hard to judge!!!!


Puts the 12 ring on the wrong side of ten ring. 14 ring is in the wrong spot as well. Yes you still have to judge them and I didnt judge this one well at all. Dang five low is easy on this critter.
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

We have a few clubs around here that will do stuff like that on purpose. it does make you think and really have to pay attention.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I have lots of people shoot the yote high and send it sailing. Definately hard to judge over 35 yards.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

my partner set a 3d club range in a hurry once, and put this same target out like in the photo. on the same range we also found a bear with a pigs head, or maybe it was a pig with a bears head.


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

a fallow deer with half of each leg cut off throws ya on the distance juding also.you could've drove a tractor trailer between my arrow and that deers back.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Puts the 12 ring on the wrong side of ten ring. 14 ring is in the wrong spot as well. Yes you still have to judge them and I didnt judge this one well at all. Dang five low is easy on this critter.
> DB


When asa started using this little sob last year I couldn't get him down judging and was hitting low 5s also, now I just remember to add a few extra.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

well first off the center body peice should be reversed the right side should become the left side and the left should become the right


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

george myers said:


> a fallow deer with half of each leg cut off throws ya on the distance juding also.you could've drove a tractor trailer between my arrow and that deers back.


A course I shot many years ago would do something similar. Instead of cutting the legs off, they would just dig two holes for the front and rear legs to sit in. What would make it even more challenging was when they would do it behind a slight mound of earth. It was VERY difficult to judge that target correctly.


----------

